# Behind neck barbell press vs Front barbell press



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

I was in the gym today doing seated barbell press lowering the bar behind my head until its about level with the ears. I normally alternate between doing front and behind press each week. I did 5 reps with 65kg plus a few assisted reps then drop sets without any trouble, but when I tried to get a rep or two out of 70kg the bar fell backwards and I almost ended up in snap city as my spotter was in dreamland. Luckily I picked up the barbell and my bruised ego and did two reps with front press.

To get to the point... Which do you prefer: behind neck press or front press?

I like both, front press because you can lift more weight and it is safer and behind neck because it puts more emphasis on my medial deltoid and less on my anterior delt and upper chest. However I've met some people that advised me to steer clear of behind neck as it can lead to injury and after today I can see what they mean. Is it worth doing behind neck and what can I do to make it safer?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I always have done it in front but I did do it behind neck the other day, really really felt it in my delta more than in front

But I can see how it's dangerous too


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i tend to do front as heavy as i can (for decent reps) then go light and really sqeeze tthe delt on the rear. get a mean pump nd really fills them with blood


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Behind the neck is better but its more dangerous due to unnatural position of the shoulder. If you warm up thoroughly it should be all good.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wont do behind the neck at all.

IMO its an un naturla movement and too dangerous for my liking.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

helmet presses best of both worlds normally use these at end of shoulders once in a while safer with hard hat on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did anyone ever see Levrone press 160 plus the bar behind the neck on the smith machine ?

I couldnt believe it !


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont really do behind the neck pressing, feels too unatural personally. If i do it, i just do light, controlled reps.

I suppose if you can do it comfortably then theres no reason why you shouldnt do it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I do behind the neck... But I ALWAYS have a spotter racking and de-racking the bar for me as that's the unnatural part of the moment, moving backwards like that x x


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> Did anyone ever see Levrone press 160 plus the bar behind the neck on the smith machine ?
> 
> I couldnt believe it !


yup its on u tube isnt it?

i've always liked behind neck press - i know some ppl dont get on with it but i've gained well from doing it carefully


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I do front.

If I did behind my cuffs would collapse on me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

leeds_01 said:


> yup its on u tube isnt it?
> 
> i've always liked behind neck press - i know some ppl dont get on with it but i've gained well from doing it carefully


Fair play mate, not my thing at all tho.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Use the smith for behind wouldn't do it on the free bar though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> yup its on u tube isnt it?
> 
> i've always liked behind neck press - i know some ppl dont get on with it but i've gained well from doing it carefully


I hate it mate last time i did it @ 90k for reps it fooked my shoulder and the cvnt still hurts.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Every time I do a behind the neck shoulder press even just light I end up with problems. Not worth it and would suggest it's left out. I donno if those that successfully do it have been dong it for years since they were young and more agile and adjusted to it.

I did a 120kg on smith once feeling strong and then click!!! Was out for like two weeks.. stupid move, then recently did it light with like 30kg on the bar and something went, fine at the time but later on that evening it started. Front barbell or DB's to get further to the side but behind the neck... naaah!.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I hate it mate last time i did it @ 90k for reps it fooked my shoulder and the cvnt still hurts.


yeah some ppl are v cautious and u always get the 'ohhh i duno bud dosent it fck the rotor cuff' -

im sure i've read if you're a short arsse like me it's better on the joints/cuffs? im 5'9 and i've had more probs from front pressing than i have rear pressing - tho i always warm up properly and like queenie said ideally have a spotter to help load/unload off rack


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Did anyone ever see Levrone press 160 plus the bar behind the neck on the smith machine ?
> 
> I couldnt believe it !


i seen this mate, unbelievable!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I feel very comfortable with pressing behind the neck, but then I don't do heavy strict overhead presses and mostly keep all sets in the 8-15 rep range (my heavy overhead exercise is hang clean into push press).

I think natural shoulder flexibility plays a large part in whether BN is suitable for each individual.

For me though the difference is quite noticeable after time - both hit the whole shoulder, but front press more anterior delt and BN press more lateral deltoid.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Well I feel very comfortable with pressing behind the neck, but then I don't do heavy strict overhead presses and mostly keep all sets in the 8-15 rep range.
> 
> I think natural shoulder flexibility plays a large part in whether BN is suitable for each individual.
> 
> For me though the difference is quite noticeable after time - both hit the whole shoulder, but front press more anterior delt and BN press more lateral deltoid.


I do actually think my problem is lack of flexibility, same reason l cant do sqauts, too uncomfortable to hold the bar.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> I do actually think my problem is lack of flexibility, same reason l cant do sqauts, too uncomfortable to hold the bar.


yeah i guess everybody has diff body mechanics bud - dont like the sound of a prev poster on here cant rememeber who it was who lowered bar then CLICK - thats just not good a good day out


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TaintedSoul said:


> Every time I do a behind the neck shoulder press even just light I end up with problems. Not worth it and would suggest it's left out. I donno if those that successfully do it have been dong it for years since they were young and more agile and adjusted to it.
> 
> I did a 120kg on smith once feeling strong and then click!!! Was out for like two weeks.. stupid move, then recently did it light with like 30kg on the bar and something went, fine at the time but later on that evening it started. Front barbell or DB's to get further to the side but behind the neck... naaah!.


Youre just injury-prone  x x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Youre just injury-prone  x x


Add me to that one lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

xpower said:


> Add me to that one lol


Is it to do with age???

Pmsl I'm joking big guy x x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, dont do those behind the neck anything, whether it be presses, or pullups, it puts the shoulders at risk.

Sure we all have seen some big guys doing them, but this is a long term game.

I have been lifting over 30 years and want to keep lifting.

Sometimes common sense is a good tool.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Is it to do with age???
> 
> Pmsl I'm joking big guy x x


 You joke lol

but

It may just be connected lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

xpower said:


> You joke lol
> 
> but
> 
> It may just be connected lol


What? You're only in your early 20's arent u??

(you can thank me later  ) x x


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

Cheers guys I think I'll start using the smith machine when I do behind neck.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Was chatting to Gary Strydom when we were in Germany and mentioned the behind thing as it was there I did it lightly behind the neck and put something out. He just shook his head and said yeah it aint good, should leave it alone. over 30 years of hammering away and standing with some of the best and the guy hasn't got half the injuries or problems they all have now... hell what I have even! lol ! In fact he made me feel old and I'm 20 years younger!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> What? You're only in your early 20's arent u??
> 
> (you can thank me later  ) x x


I'll just love ya know lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ow ow ow...dislocated my left shoulder yrs ago but a couple of lads I train with were doing them awhile back and not wanting to be left out I joined in...I still remember the grinding and crunching sound and the pain for days after. No thx. If it works for you tho..


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

i prefer behind the neck press but agen like queenie i always have a spotter


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Milky said:


> Did anyone ever see Levrone press 160 plus the bar behind the neck on the smith machine ?
> 
> I couldnt believe it !


Stu Core can do quite a bit too!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

pdiddy said:


> I was in the gym today doing seated barbell press lowering the bar behind my head until its about level with the ears. I normally alternate between doing front and behind press each week. I did 5 reps with 65kg plus a few assisted reps then drop sets without any trouble, but when I tried to get a rep or two out of 70kg the bar fell backwards and I almost ended up in snap city as my spotter was in dreamland. Luckily I picked up the barbell and my bruised ego and did two reps with front press.
> 
> To get to the point... Which do you prefer: behind neck press or front press?
> 
> I like both, front press because you can lift more weight and it is safer and behind neck because it puts more emphasis on my medial deltoid and less on my anterior delt and upper chest. However I've met some people that advised me to steer clear of behind neck as it can lead to injury and after today I can see what they mean. Is it worth doing behind neck and what can I do to make it safer?


Slap your spotter.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I do both , neck one can feel a little weird if I dont warm up enough. But I always work with my trainer who although drives me feckin nuts will always prevent an injury. I wouldnt lift without a spotter

kaza


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't get on with behind the neck press myself so just leave it well alone, doesn't feel a natural comfortable movement for me.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Did anyone ever see Levrone press 160 plus the bar behind the neck on the smith machine ?
> 
> I couldnt believe it !


I"m not up there with Big Kev.... (i wish!) but, I only ever do Smith machine behind the neck as the mainstay of my delt workout. Usually end up with 2x20kg plates on each side- this week switching from oxys (300mg/day) to winny (150mg/day) i added an extra 5kg/side.

I feel the behind the neck movement is stricter and focuses on the medial delt far more than the front press which is nearly all anterior delt.....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

h901 said:


> Behind the neck is better but its more dangerous due to unnatural position of the shoulder. If you warm up thoroughly it should be all good.





Milky said:


> I wont do behind the neck at all.
> 
> IMO its an un naturla movement and too dangerous for my liking.


Old wives tale - behind the neck press is actually better for a healthy shoulder joint



xpower said:


> I do front.
> 
> If I did behind my cuffs would collapse on me


This is part of the issue - lifters spend so long training pecs and front delts they get far to tight across the chest and shoulder attachment and cannot do bhnp because their shoulder joints are un-healthy and at risk of injury.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Old wives tale - behind the neck press is actually better for a healthy shoulder joint
> 
> This is part of the issue - lifters spend so long training pecs and front delts they get far to tight across the chest and shoulder attachment and cannot do bhnp because their shoulder joints are un-healthy and at risk of injury.


Not an old woives tale mate but something of my own experience / preference.

If it feels the wrong kind of " painful" then it gets knocked on the head, too old for those types of risk now.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Ive never really done it, just feels very uncomfortable and Im really not very flexible.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

h901 said:


> Behind the neck is better but its more dangerous due to unnatural position of the shoulder. If you warm up thoroughly it should be all good.





Milky said:


> I wont do behind the neck at all.
> 
> IMO its an un naturla movement and too dangerous for my liking.





xpower said:


> I do front.
> 
> If I did behind my cuffs would collapse on me





Milky said:


> Not an old woives tale mate but something of my own experience / preference.
> 
> If it feels the wrong kind of " painful" then it gets knocked on the head, too old for those types of risk now.


See the second part of my response - I too was the same until I became friendly with a physio, stretched my rcs, pec minors and delts out and now I sleep better at night and am a better presser for it.

Simple test is see how far your arm goes up your back (as if trying to scratch the middle of your back) even big fellas should be able to get quite far around, if not then you have already got shoulder issues.

Flexibility anyone can have if they man up and don't shy away from it, and it is more important the older you get and longer you are training


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I go with vertical seat db press as opposed to a click or two back military press. This way hit side delts a lot more as I find behind the head can be uncomfortable just as many others have said.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> I"m not up there with Big Kev.... (i wish!) but, I only ever do Smith machine behind the neck as the mainstay of my delt workout. Usually end up with 2x20kg plates on each side- this week switching from oxys (300mg/day) to winny (150mg/day) i added an extra 5kg/side.
> 
> I feel the behind the neck movement is stricter and focuses on the medial delt far more than the front press which is nearly all anterior delt.....


Is behind the neck something you have always done, cause that would certainly help someone avoid injuries. Plus right position is key obviously, was doing fine when going heavy once and then someone came and distracted me and chatted, chair moved a little forward during this, went back to press and something clicked!!

And I know I could stretch some more, things are getting tighter these days.


----------

